# Study Shows Best Strength Training Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Good SnC coaches – of which there are many – have known for decades that linear non-periodized strength training programs are a terrible way to make progress in strength and or muscle mass over time, yet, that’s exactly how the majority of people set up their programs. That is, they go into the gym, do [...]

*Read More...*


----------

